# [Teclado] Teclado español en consola (solucionado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

cuando entro en las consolas de texto (creo que se llaman tty) el teclado que me funciona es el americano...

¿como pongo el teclado español?

en las consolas de las x si que lo tengo en español pero cuando presiono crlt+alt+f1 tengo el teclado en americano...

cuando me da un error que dice algo así como que no encuentra el es-latin-deadkeys... (o algo por el estilo) y que por lo tanto iniciara el UTF8-noseque (o algo asi). En el fichero /etc/conf.d/keymaps he probado a comentar el la línea que habla de las dead keys y tampoco funciona...

Cuando hice la instalación inicial si que funcionaba todo, pero cuando hice un emerge world dejó de funcionar... me da la sensación que me falta algún fichero de keymaps pero no se ni donde ni como ponerlo 

¿puede ser que me falte alguna flag en el make.conf?

os dejo lo que tengo en este fichero por si ayuda:

KEYMAP="es"

KEYMAP="es-latin1"

KEYMAP="es-latin1-nodeadkeys"

os dejo también mi fichero make.conf por si ayuda:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="es de en"

Un saludo a todos y gracias por contestarLast edited by will198 on Wed Sep 02, 2009 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Inmediato:

```
loadkeys es
```

Permanente:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es"
```

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

me prendo del post...

como se hace para cuando se compila,  que el log que va tirando el emerge, salga con todos los caracteres?

----------

## will198

ok, muchs gracias... me siento un poco ridículo porque parece facil... y me jode bastante porque encontré la solución en google y no la probe...

no la probé porque también leí que con el setxkbmap es se solucionaba y en mi caso no se seolucionó... luego lei que había que poner el layout (con el setxkbmap) y no encontré el layout... además cuando probé el setxkbmap es me jodía las consolas de las x por lo que cuando encontré un artículo que decia que había que poner loadkeys es pensé, "ya como el setxkbmap que me jode el teclado en las x... que le den"

Por cierto he solucionado lo de que cargue al principio comentando las líneas que había en el /etc/conf.d/keyboards así

KEYMAP="es"

#KEYMAP="es-latin1"

#KEYMAP="es-latin1-nodeadkeys"

¿quien me puso las líneas comentadas, porque yo no?

En fin, muchas gracias por la respuestas... dejo el post abierto para que respondáis a pelelademadera...

Un saludo a todos

----------

## pcmaster

No es /etc/conf.d/keyboards, es /etc/conf.d/keymaps

Yo en dicho archivo tengo:

KEYMAP="es"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro2"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

Y en /etc/conf.d/consolefont:

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

----------

## will198

Ok, entre la dislexia y la memoria de pez, siempre confundo los nombres de los archivos... pero aun así espero que se entendiese

¿para que sirce lo del console font? me imagino que para las fuentes de la consola... pero que diferencia hay con las que tiene por defecto?

----------

## natxoblogg

http://emergeworld.blogspot.com/2007/08/logs-de-colores.html

Esta página soluciona tu pregunta.

----------

## pecio

Buenas.

Encontré este hilo, que veo que es un poco viejo, porque tenía el mismo problema, pero he encontrado una solución mejor a la citada de enmascarar la última versión de sys-apps/kbd.

El problema es que "loadkeys es" carga el mapa de teclado del OLPC:

```
gentoo ~ # loadkeys -u es

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/olpc/es.map.gz

```

La solución es tan sencilla como decirle explícitamente que cargue el mapa del teclado QWERTY estándar:

```
gentoo ~ # loadkeys qwerty/es

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz

```

Las teclas de al lado del Enter vuelven a funcionar como es debido.

De todas formas, personalmente considero que es un bug que cargue por defecto el mapa del OLPC.

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias. También funciona poniendo qwerty/es en KEYMAP dentro de /etc/conf.d/keymaps

----------

